

Racket 6.2 released - ScottWRobinson
http://download.racket-lang.org/v6.2.html

======
gus_massa
Current discussion (mail list announcement URL):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9750396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9750396)
(111 points, 20 hours ago, 35 comments)

